# Discus in a 29 gallon



## AquaShrimp (Jun 3, 2008)

*Question Answered*

What i reccommend you do is, go to www.LiveAquaria.com, It'll answer yuor questions, and it'll help you know what to do about your 30 gallon tank,
(Please answer this question A.S.A.P)
Is your 30 gallon tank going to be a long tank or a normal sized tank? :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt M (May 24, 2008)

I was going for a normal tank since I read discus like higher tanks so a 30 gallon long wouldn't be good. I heard 40 gallon was the minimum recommended comfort size for a pair of discus but I wasn't sure if they meant a 40 gallon planted, 40 gallon planted with a crapload of neons like everyone always has or what. I read somewhere else 6 gallons per discus, which would mean 5 of them in a 30 gallon and that has to be too much.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

http://www.simplydiscus.com

IMHO, the best resource on discus.

I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Matt M (May 24, 2008)

Okay thanks for the help. I'll a bunch of smaller tetras and stuff instead so I'll have some schools.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

fishscale said:


> http://www.simplydiscus.com
> 
> IMHO, the best resource on discus.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it.


x2

5gal per discus may be appropriate for a juvie grow-out tank, otherwise it's more like 35gal per discus...

Sticking with smaller schooling fish is a good decision, IMO :thumbsup:


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> 5gal per discus may be appropriate for a juvie grow-out tank, otherwise it's more like 35gal per discus...


I really disagree, 5 or 6 discus works really well in a 75 gallon


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Simplydiscus.com is a good site for information. In regards to you planning to get 2 discus in a 29 gallon tank...A confirmed breeding pair would do well together. Otherwise, they may not do well, because discus are nervous/skittish fish and would normally do well in groups. Basically, it's the safety in numbers thing.


----------



## Jerseyfish (May 7, 2008)

The only things you could likely do for discus with a 29 gallon would be put a adult pair in, or use it to grow out juvies.

I've got a group of five 3-4" discus in a 26, and they're growing nicely. Just alot of work vacuuming and water changing them daily.

The general rules for discus is that unless its a breeding pair, you should keep at least 5-6, and that you should have them housed with 10g/discus for adults. Also, they like lots of water changes especially if they are growing. Simplydiscus is great for info. That's where I learned about discus.


----------



## DiscusIt'sWhats4DinneR (Apr 25, 2008)

a 29 gallon tank is fine for young discus. i would find them a larger tank before they get anywhere near 4 inches. they need space to swim in order to be happy.

you dont need to be doing compulsive water changes twice a day to keep these fish. they can be happy with once a week.
(they can probably tolerate less frequently) 
i do water changes 2x week.
the reason for keeping the high water quality is that young discus go through critical stages of development. their first year is probably the most important. this is when they go through rapid growth. feeding high protien/varied diet and keeping the temp high and the water fresh are three key things you can do to maximize the coloration, growth and overall health of these fish. we want them round, plump and vibrant.

it is *okay* to feed them nothing but flakes at a temp of 78 with water changes every 2 weeks in a well filtered tank. they will *survive.*
these fish are not as fragile as commonly believed.

but why would we want our (tasty ) beautiful, expensive fish to merely *exist* in our tanks when we can easily make them thrive!

deprive them of the 3 key elements and they will likely end up malnourished, mis-shaped and showing much less color.

keeping only 2 fish is okay, but they just wont be as healthy (or happy) as they would be if they were in a group of say five.

it is perfectly okay to keep them in the 29 gallon tank for a while although it would not be unusual if after some time they grow to become a bit territorial, with one being dominant. in my experience discus behave a lot like angelfish except they are a bit refined. this is why it is better to keep them in a larger group, because of the nature of their social structure.


----------

